# Deputy Sheriff Sherri Jones



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Sherri Jones




*Bowie County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Monday, April 18, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 54
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, April 18, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Officer's handgun
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Deputy Sherri Jones was shot and killed in the basement of the Bowie County Courthouse while preparing to transport a prisoner at approximately 2:30 pm.

She was moving the prisoner from a courtroom to a transport van to transport him to a state facility when he attacked her. The inmate overpowered her, took her gun, and fatally shot her. He then stole the transport van and fled to Arkansas where he was taken into custody.

Deputy Jones had served with the Bowie County Sheriff's Department for six years.

Agency Contact Information
Bowie County Sheriff's Department
100 N Stateline
Texarkana, TX 75501

Phone: (903) 798-3149

_*Please contact the Bowie County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Deputy


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

rest in peace!


----------

